
Network monitor with REST endpoint project - bsmit
https://github.com/benhsmith/netwhere
======
bsmit
I made a little packet capture/monitor process in modernish C++ that serves
the results over a REST endpoint. It comes with a demo site that shows the
data it's collecting. It's been tested on Ubuntu and OpenWRT.

